# 1st Ginger Beer



## kuba (16/8/10)

Hi, well as the title states i put down my 1st ginger beer last week (09/08). 
It had no krausen or whatever for the first 2 days but the S.G was going down so knew it was cranking. 

Then after that it turned to a volcano as you can see in the pictures, is this normal?? Tastes alright except way too sweet but is only down to 1028 (OG 1058) (I've read the kit makes it horribly sweet due to artificial sweetener) 

Recipe: All the stuff minus the US05 was boiled for 20mins then poured without straining into the fermenter. 
1x coopers GB tin
1x Bundy GB cordial
2x small chillis
230g ginger blended
2kg brown sugar
2 dead packs of yeast
yeast used us 05









Any suggestions or better things to do with the recipe. As thoroughly enjoy GB but never thought to brew it.


----------



## bum (16/8/10)

I think you'll find that GB will be pretty cracking with a month or so under its belt. If you want to play with it some more for the next one try some cinnamon and cardamom. Very nice.

As for the krausen thing - it is weird, I find mine behave differently from brew to brew. Sometimes a few cm and other times a ridiculous head of gigantic bubbles like it looks like you've got. I can venture no theories as to why but they turn out good either way.


----------



## unrealeous (16/8/10)

A nice easy recipe you have there - probably a good way start off and arrive at something tasty.

When you are feeling adventurous - you might get some good ideas from this thread http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30492

I'm thinking of giving the ginger beer a crack.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (17/8/10)

Looks great few years back my pop was dying from lung cancer due to the radiation treatments for a long time all he could stomach was ginger beer. I brewed a similar recipe to that and it was great fresh went a bit off taste wise after 4 months in the bottle but then came great again after about a year. Your brew should be great just looking at the other suggestions such as caradom and nutmeg has got me thinking I should put another brew down!


----------



## kuba (18/8/10)

Cheers, was just curious if something went wrong or not. Ill see how this batch goes but i can see myself making more GB more often.


----------

